# Mini Mental



## heathergirl (Apr 16, 2008)

I was always taught that a mini mental could not be billed with a visit, but I have Code It Right Online and I used the validation button to just see what it said.  It said that I could bill together with modifier 25.  What do you guys think?  Has anybody ever billed these together?  


Thanks,

Heather D Unklesbay, CPC, MA
Office Manager


----------



## kevbshields (Apr 16, 2008)

What CPT does it recommend for those Mini Mentals?


----------



## heathergirl (Apr 16, 2008)

*Answer*

96116


----------



## Erica1217 (Apr 16, 2008)

That code's not right for a MINI mental status exam.  Look at the guidelines right above code 96101 in the CPT book..... it says: "For mini-mental status examination performed by a physician, see Evaluation and Management services codes". 

 Erica


----------



## kevbshields (Apr 16, 2008)

Erica:

I work in a hospital environment where we administer all sorts and kinds of psych measurement exams.  Many, many times all that is available is the "brand" of tool and the interpretation.

Do you know of a coding resource that would assist in the code assignment of these?  It's difficult for my fellow coders to differentiate a SLUMS versus a Mini-Mental versus a MMPI and narrow that to a specific CPT on pro-fees.

My background in Psych helps, but is not foolproof...

Any advice would be helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## Erica1217 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi Kevin,

Here's one for pedi from the AAP that lists "brand-name" testing tools used for codes 96110/96111 (developmental testing/ADD screening):
http://www.medicalhomeinfo.org/tools/Coding/Developmental Screening-Testing Coding Fact Sheet.doc

Not sure if that would even apply to you, but that's all I have.  I don't have any experience in this area.. let me look around online and in CPT Assistant.. if I find anything else, I'll come back and post it! 

 Erica


----------



## Erica1217 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi again  

I found this document from the company that publishes the MMPI that appears to have some good info regarding codes 96101 - 96103:

http://www.pearsonassessments.com/medical/f53r.pdf


I also found this article and link to the SLUMS test:  http://seniorjournal.com/NEWS/Alzheimers/6-11-01-NewDementiaScreening.htm

According to this, the SLUMS only takes about 7 minutes, so I don't think you'd be able to bill 96116 because that code is for an hour.  I'm thinking the SLUMS would fall into the same category as the mini mental status exam.  

I hope that helped! 

 Erica


----------



## heathergirl (Apr 16, 2008)

*Thanks*

Erica, 

Thanks for your help!  I learn something new everyday in the coding world.  I guess thats why I like it so much!


Heather D Unklesbay, CPC, MA
Office Manager


----------



## CVENIN (Oct 24, 2008)

*actual code for mmse*

Hello - I was wondering what is the E?M code that you are using for MMSE? i am having a Neurologist join our group- so i need as mich help as possible. Does anyone know what code to use for a Neurologist to view x-ray films?

Thanks,

Cindy V, CPC
Business Supervisor


----------

